# Trying Pulled Pork ABT's today



## captainbuttfloss

Well the weather was beautiful down here in FL this weekend so yesterday I smoked a pork butt to eat on this week.  I had already planned on smoking some ABT's and chicken wings during the race today, and then the idea hit to put some of the pulled pork from yesterday inside the turds (I usually use lil Smokies).  Ended up making half with the lil Smokies and half with the pork.  Smoker's almost warmed up now and can't wait to dive into these in a couple hours!  BTW, bare with me, this is my first thread (besides saying hi, i'm new here) and I'm still getting use to these forums :)


----------



## SmokinGame

Welcome Captain! Looks like you have some good ideas. Keep them coming.


----------



## captainbuttfloss

currently in heaven right now...


----------



## Smoke23

Oh man, everything looks fantastic!


----------



## SmokinAl

Everything looks delicious!
Congrats on making the carousel on your first thread!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## captainbuttfloss

SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks delicious!
> Congrats on making the carousel on your first thread!
> Nicely done!
> Al



Thanks!  And i'm not gonna lie, it took me a minute to figure out what the carousel was :).  Also, after using the pork instead of the smokies in the ABT's I'm hooked, way better!  Can't wait for next weekend to make them again!  Oh, and here's a few more pictures from yesterday:


----------



## petehalsted

This might be your first thread, but judging by the photos not your first smoke or Q-View photos. Those photos are outstanding, and so is the food. 

What kind of smoker do you have. Looks at lot like a MES based on the racks. If so that is an impressive skin on the chicken even before searing.


----------



## ab canuck

Wow they look great, I am wanting to make some of these and have it on my list, Soon I hope. Congrats on making the carousel.


----------



## captainbuttfloss

Thanks guys!  I got the MES 30" about a month ago and have never smoked anything before that.  Cooked plenty, but never smoked.  I do have a veteran though where I work and have been asking him plenty of questions.  I do have a newbie question though, what does Q or Q-view mean?


----------



## crazymoon

CBF, Fine looking goodies!


----------



## gmc2003

First let me say outstanding looking smoke. 



captainbuttfloss said:


> Thanks guys!  I got the MES 30" about a month ago and have never smoked anything before that.  Cooked plenty, but never smoked.  I do have a veteran though where I work and have been asking him plenty of questions.  I do have a newbie question though, what does Q or Q-view mean?



Q is just short for BBQ, and Q-view is just pic's of what you made. Some are very detailed such as the step-by-steps, and some are very simple like a plated picture. At least that's my take.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## motocrash

Very nice! Congratulations on your ride!


----------



## captainbuttfloss

Thanks, and thanks for the explanation on the lingo!  ;)


----------



## chilerelleno

Yum Yum Yum!
Nice looking eats...  Drooling here.

*Like!*


----------



## Rings Я Us

Very nice spread of delicious food!


----------



## one eyed jack

I know where I want to watch the races from now on.  Great looking pics Capt. BF


----------



## mike5051

Great job!  Thanks for the pulled pork idea!

Mike


----------



## Binford 6100

what is the carousel?


----------



## Xendau

Binford 6100 said:


> what is the carousel?



The carousel is the "moving" or "rotating" pictures at the top of the forum's main page. (Dont worry, it took me a minute to figure it out when I first saw "carousel" too.

Thanks for asking though. Made me read this thread. Now I am going to use some of my left over PP for the ABTs Im going to try making this weekend.

Thumbs up 

 Binford 6100
 +1


----------



## Binford 6100

Xendau said:


> The carousel is the "moving" or "rotating" pictures at the top of the forum's main page. (Dont worry, it took me a minute to figure it out when I first saw "carousel" too.
> 
> Thanks for asking though. Made me read this thread. Now I am going to use some of my left over PP for the ABTs Im going to try making this weekend.
> 
> Thumbs up
> 
> Binford 6100
> +1



I came in Here because I had some left over pp that I thought would be good in ATBs

Did you just put pulled pork in there or did you chop it really fine?

I was thinking about tossing my in the food processor with cream cheese to make a creamy filling.


----------



## Xendau

Ive never made ABTs before. My first go will be this weekend. I am going to do some with PP, others with lil smokies, and a few with left over sausage from the pork shots I want to give a hand at.

For me, Im going to pull the pork then chop it coarse, then fold it into the cheese mix I am going to use.


----------



## Binford 6100

haha, I thought you were the OP of this thread!, sorry for the confusion. good luck with your ABT's!


----------



## Xendau

Nah, I only saw this thread because you posted here. Which made me want to try the PP in the ABTs.

Thanks for bringing it to the top.


----------



## Binford 6100

well i'll be trying them tomorrow as well, PP ABT, I have made the ABT before but just with peeper, cheese, and bacon,

time to take it to the next level.


----------



## chilerelleno

Binford 6100



 Xendau

Y'all check out some entree sized Pulled Pork ABTs.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/something-succulent-this-way-comes.258642/


----------



## Xendau

chilerelleno said:


> Binford 6100
> 
> 
> 
> Xendau
> 
> Y'all check out some entree sized Pulled Pork ABTs.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/something-succulent-this-way-comes.258642/



Dude, need you answers over on that thread!


----------

